# B-Stinger



## OutdoorsmanRevi (Jul 19, 2010)

I made a stabilizer similar to the B-Stinger. I call it the D-stinger since my first name starts with a D.

I made it out of aluminum and the weight is 3.75" in diameter by 1" thick. It is about 14 oz.

It is overall 10" long. I made the bar out of aluminum as well. It is a hollow aluminum tube with 1.5" caps on each end so I could thread it for the weight and to attach to the bow.

It works great. I can definitely tell the difference between my old stabilizer and this one. It works great to hold me steady. I'm sure it doesn't have much of a dampening effect but The bow I'm using doesn't seem to need the dampening.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Is all the weight at the end like on the B-Stinger? I love the feel of the Stinger and am getting better with it each day.


----------

